# used avaya equipment



## dws123 (Jul 6, 2012)

If anyone wants to use the phone system in your home or office then he can use avaya equipment. A large amount of peoples are used avaya equipment.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure, if you have a phone line in your house, you can use any type of phone system you want. Or at least in the country I live in, and most of the countries I have been to. What exactly do you mean?

Scott


----------



## nickvc (Jul 6, 2012)

Scott I think it might be a random post trying to advertise the phone systems, at least we are spared the links...


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 6, 2012)

nickvc said:


> Scott I think it might be a random post trying to advertise the phone systems, at least we are spared the links...


Fortunate for him, yes, we are. Had he provided links, I'm afraid his stay here would be short. Very short, indeed!

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 6, 2012)

It may be a test post, to see if it is left up so they can sneak a link in at a future date?

I have found spam in older posts that I know wasn't there when posted, because I read every post.

Jim

Side note;
The forum went down earlier and I did a search to see if I could get on from a different link. When I did I saw a link for a gold refining forum with .org at the end. What a mess of a forum, it is full of spam.
It made me so thankful that our moderators keep this place the way they do.

Jim


----------



## joem (Jul 7, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> It may be a test post, to see if it is left up so they can sneak a link in at a future date?
> 
> I have found spam in older posts that I know wasn't there when posted, because I read every post.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed.
Some yards are nice and green and the next is full of weeds.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 8, 2012)

joem said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > It may be a test post, to see if it is left up so they can sneak a link in at a future date?
> ...


Hmmmm!
I wonder how wise it is for you to flaunt this issue? 
I've received complaints about this very thing, to say nothing of complaints about selling information that has been given generously and freely to the forum. 

Events here of recent days are putting a very bad taste in my mouth. If this venue is here for the personal gain of individuals, and not for the general good of the readers, maybe it's time I moved on. I'm clearly wasting way too much of my time here, all for what? Is this really what this forum is about? Promoting individual's agendas, and leading readers to do business with certain individuals that advertise excessively? Sig lines that advertise things that are not related to refining-----and complaints that we are showing favoritism by permitting some to do what others are banned for doing. What the hell is wrong with you guys?

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 8, 2012)

Delete it then, the whole thread will not be missed.

Jim


----------



## joem (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry, I was just saying how two forums with similar topics could be so different. Without care (like lawns) weeds can overtake everything. There are very few forums the I have seen that have the experience to keep a control over spammers, theives, and people with bad attitudes like this one does. I hope the help I have given and am still giving to those who ask helped them profit as well. Just like cutting the neighbour's lawn when he can't. The grass comment was just an metaphor (if this is the correct term) of comparison and a pat on the back for all the moderators. I will remove my sig line to show respect to your comments.


----------

